# Ricoh gx 7000 problems conde, sawgrass replacements



## onur1980 (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys, This post is all about the information i got through my 1.5 year of using ricoh gx 7000 printer with sublijetr inks. during 1.5 year gx 7000 printer have been replaces 3 times with the same problem. Here is the problem as you all already know cuz i think if it happened to me 3 times it must have happenned to every1 else.
Printer just stops printing(non functioning) and when i try to turn it on, the green light lights up for 2 seconds and die. (possibly motherboard issue)
1ST time i got this problem i called conde and they said i had to call ricoh and then ricoh said to call sawgrass. Now sawgrass is awesome and they replaced the printer right away and gave me 2 free sublijetr cartridges for my loses.Paid shipping label was sent and transaction was flawless.
2ND time i got this problem excatly the same thing happened but only difference this time was that i learnt that ricoh printers are only replaced thorugh sawgrass since they have a deal with ricoh.
3RD time this happened was november and as usual i called sawgrass and boom, the printer was back ordered and i didnt get my gx 7000 until 2 months later with a set of 4 free sublijetr cartridges. I must add that sawgrass was still helpfull and sent me a ricoh 3300 till it was my turn to recieve gx 7000. One thing that sawgrass told me that this time i can keep the nonworking printer and do not have to ship it. 

I probably lost about 1 month of work but then i decide to buy another gx 7000 just not to lose any more work. Unlike last time i ordered, conde DOES NOT offer 2nd year warranty and you gotto stick with its manufacturers warranty. 
My 1st gx7000 still have warranty through conde (accourding to sawgrass) another 9 months which i paid 140$ the time of the purchase. 

*Conclusion *

Gx7000 printer is an awesome printer compare to any epsons i used. It yealds to many pages , make it cost effective. Dispite the fact that it breaks so often , sawgrass will cover the manufacturer warranty for 1 year and will also send you 2 free ink cartridges. I personally bought another 1 and plan to use it for another year until the manufacturer warranty ends. And hopefully the printer is in working condition when the warranty ends so i can resell it on ebay and purchase another one every other year.
Please post your feedbacks and ideas or experinces within ricoh gx7000 printer.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

My sister in-law got a GX7000 and like many it tanked. She also received a 3300 loaner. The issue is simple - she bought a GX7000 for a reason - the size. When she had some t-shirt orders start coming in guess who had to assist her in filling order? That's right the guy with the Epson who has never had a clog in the last year and has printed well over 100,000 feet on it - me. The issue is I had to recolor her artwork in the attempt to match colors. It became very time consuming and after a month I just had to stop and explain to her that I could no longer do it as it was killing our production as we run at 100%. This caused a bit of a family tiff thus have a real sore spot for Sawgrass and the obvious lack of explanation from Sawgrass and the distributors selling this printer. They obviously know exactly what is causing the issue but not a peep - It is inexcuseable and a lack of respect for their clients.

To think someone would actually say a printer that blows up three times is an "awesome printer" shows how beaten down we all have been by Sawgrass and the lack of competition they have created. The continued garbage that is spread about Epson printers is the greatest marketing ploy Sawgrass has ever created. Please understand the Epson is far far more reliable than the Ricoh. The issue is NOT EPSON but the poor quality ink Sawgrass calls Artainium. It is poor quality, clogs heads and in fact reduces the life of print heads. I know of not one single wide format dye sub shop that uses Artainium ink. Why is it when given a choice we never chose the ink the desktop market is literally forced to use. 
There is an alternative people should consider. You can find low usage Epson 7XXX on the web all the time for a grand or less. This will allow you to give the middle finger to Sawgrass and purchase high quality ink by J-teck or Mimaki at a fraction of the cost you pay now. You will have clog free printing on a machne that will print forever.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

When I decided to get into Sublimation, I never realized choosing a printer was going to be such a challenge. In the past when I was buying new equipment, it would be hard to choose because so many would get rave reviews from happy and content users. I have yet to read about a sublimation system that gets rave reviews and is loved by many. It is discouraging to read post after post where people are rebuying systems even after having terrible experiences with them just because the options are so limited.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sewon said:


> When I decided to get into Sublimation, I never realized choosing a printer was going to be such a challenge. In the past when I was buying new equipment, it would be hard to choose because so many would get rave reviews from happy and content users. I have yet to read about a sublimation system that gets rave reviews and is loved by many. It is discouraging to read post after post where people are rebuying systems even after having terrible experiences with them just because the options are so limited.


Understand if you are able to purchase a wide format printer you not only have a very reliable printer but a whole world opens up to you that includes great state of the art inks at very reasonable prices. As I explained to my sister in-law. The real cost of a Ricoh GX7000 is the cost of the printer plus the cost of the extended warranty plus the cost of lost business when it has to be replaced. You surely can find a smaller wide format epson for less money and free your self from overpriced ink and printer failures. I would guess that most wide format shops purchase Mimaki or J-teck inks anywhere from $120 - 160 per LITER. The discontent in dye sublimation is in the desktop market and due to a 1 ton gorilla called Sawgrass.


----------



## MickeyT's (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go Mark!!! Don't hold anything back man, tell it like it is. I agree with you 1000%. I own an Epson 4880 and have used it for about 1 year with (cough) Artanium ink. The Epson is a fantastic printer and I love it, but the Artanium ink SUCKS! I'm sitting here right now out of CYAN ink and due to weather conditions, can't get a replacement. I'm sure I will have all kinds of problems trying to get the printer back in operating condition again due to the down time and Artanium's clogging characteristics.
I have tried several times to get away from Sawgrass, but the other suppliers won't even talk to me because Sawgrass has everything sewed up for desktops.
It's just not fair.
Mickey


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I have Epson's, a Roland, and a GX7000. The GX7000 for sublimation is less maintenance than the large format Epson's or Rolands, which contrary to what some claim, do clog, but unclogging them is part of the standard printer maintenance that anyone can do.

Yes, there is an issue with the printer, but compared to all the desktop Epson's I've had the misfortune of using (and I've used non sawgrass inks too), it's a dream, and I don't regret buying it. My personal best record is leaving the machine unused for 8 months, and the 1st print was perfect ! (I have 2 GX7000's)

The problem I personally have with the large for printers, is that one very fine detailed mugs and small items, the dot is larger and more pronounced than the small format printers. 

But hold onto your hats, there's a new technology coming, which will seriously dent the desktop sublimation market - it's a technology which can be used to print on ANY non-porous or semi-porous substrate, and since it uses no heat, you can print plastic items as well. Best of all you can print on uncoated products. 
Right now halftones are not as good as sublimation, but corporate logos are far better (colours are more solid).
I've just installed my unit, and it seriously increases the amount of items I can decorate - I am no longer limited to buying precoated sublimation blanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jge said:


> I have Epson's, a Roland, and a GX7000. The GX7000 for sublimation is less maintenance than the large format Epson's or Rolands, which contrary to what some claim, do clog, but unclogging them is part of the standard printer maintenance that anyone can do.
> 
> Yes, there is an issue with the printer, but compared to all the desktop Epson's I've had the misfortune of using (and I've used non sawgrass inks too), it's a dream, and I don't regret buying it. My personal best record is leaving the machine unused for 8 months, and the 1st print was perfect ! (I have 2 GX7000's)
> 
> ...


I can appreciate your passion for Sawgrass and Ricoh but in the interest in fairness you should disclose you are a Ricoh distributor that in your own words has been barred from selling Epsons. To say that Sawgrass and distributors as yourself still do not know the cause of these failures is really naive and truly not realistic. 

You have stated that Epsons clog and you are not using Sawgrass ink. My point has been and will always be the printer, regardless whether it is an Epson, Mutoh, Ricoh has NOTHING to do with head clogs. A printer is just a device to distribute ink. All of the brands using the same type of print head. I could care less if a printer is called an Epson, Mutoh, Ricoh etc. For people in the industry to continue to slam printers for head clogging truly does an injustice to everyone trying to learn and educate themselves. I have a circle of peers that use either J-Tech or Mimaki inks on a variety of printers and have zero head clogs. You can take those same printers and put Artainium ink or some cheap ink from China and surely you will get head cloggs. Very simply - place the blame where it belongs and that is with the ink not the brand of printer you own.


----------



## FLPrint (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a new member who joined because of this and other threads on this subject. Our Ricoh 7000 was used sparingly by a dye sub "expert" who is no longer with our company. 1 month after the 1 year warranty expired it no longer would work. On for 2 seconds and then it shuts itself off. We contacted Ricoh, Sawgrass, and the vendor Best Blanks. While we were sent a couple of the very expensive ink cartridges the no longer operating printer uses (yeehaw) were basically told we were out of luck. I have spoken to David at Conde and while their company has some impressive articles online and he knows these units and says all the right things, it appears nothing can be done for us. Having worked in the printing industry for my entire life and in screen printing for 20 yrs. before arriving at this company I've never seen anything quite like this. 
At this time our company has completely abandoned dye sub and the will to throw money at it is gone. I do believe that we will eventually dip our toe in the dye sub water again. As I am educating myself I am extremely appreciative of comments like Marks. I believe the path we will take is to start with inks that are affordable and reliable and then find the minimum printer that will function for us- and my pick at this time is Epson- to avoid the pricing of an ink company with a monopoly that leaves printers SOL!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> _there's a new technology coming, which will seriously dent the desktop sublimation market - it's a technology which can be used to print on ANY non-porous or semi-porous substrate, and since it uses no heat, you can print plastic items as well. Best of all you can print on uncoated products. _


You mean the AIF vacuum box?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The issued has been fixed.
I may be able to help get the printer
replaced. You can contact me.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> The issued has been fixed.
> I may be able to help get the printer
> replaced. You can contact me.


So is there some non-disclosure agreement not to inform us the users of what the issue is or was ? And since you say its been fixed I assume that its a issue from mods to the printer or the carts that caused this issue and therefore ANY GX-7000 that fails with this issue should be replaced since it is the fault of someone else and not us the buyer. 

Dave you've come on here and tried to and probably have helped alot of users with this issue and don't mean to give you the brunt of the anger (sad that no other distributor has come on here to lend a hand ) but the fact that facts aren't being release just adds to the conspiracy and will givesON LINE JERSEYS more rant anger  (joke)

Mark


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Having used a number of hardware pieces over about 4 yerars with sublimation, I agree with on line jerseys.

If I were to do it again or replace my Epson 4800 printer now knowing what I know, I would get a wide format printer and stay away from ArTanium or Sublijet inks.

The best way to make a million bucks in this "business" with those small printers is to start with 5 million and give it a year or two.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I can appreciate your passion for Sawgrass and Ricoh but in the interest in fairness you should disclose you are a Ricoh distributor that in your own words has been barred from selling Epsons. To say that Sawgrass and distributors as yourself still do not know the cause of these failures is really naive and truly not realistic.
> 
> Actually not true, yes, I am a Ricoh distributor, that's true, but I'm not barred from selling Epson's - maybe it's a USA thing, but nothing I've ever heard of.
> I've been selling Epson sublimation printers for sublimation since Sawgrass came out with the whole idea in the mid 1990's and lost a ton of money on those initial cartridges, and Photo-ex printers. I then abandoned Sawgrass for some years, and sold on Olympus and Sony dye-sub printers, before buying from them again.
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

_Actually not true, yes, I am a Ricoh distributor, that's true, but I'm not barred from selling Epson's - maybe it's a USA thing, but nothing I've ever heard of. _
_I've been selling Epson sublimation printers for sublimation since Sawgrass came out with the whole idea in the mid 1990's and lost a ton of money on those initial cartridges, and Photo-ex printers. I then abandoned Sawgrass for some years, and sold on Olympus and Sony dye-sub printers, before buying from them again. _
_I've bought inks from the Chinese, the Koreans, the Japanese, and my biggest problem has been consistency - from batch to batch, the colours have sometimes varied greatly._

_I wish I knew what the problem with the printer was, I really do. Everyone I speak to seems stumped. There are loads of theories, but that's pretty much it._
_The reason I like Ricoh, is essentially this - we've sold 500 units, and have had 24 failures, which quite honestly is not enough to lose sleep over, Ricoh will supply me parts, will repair printers, and will swop out warranty printers for me, whereas Epson, will send me customers, but will not sell me parts, will not train my technicians, and will not repair my printers, no matter what I am prepared to pay._

_Say what you like about Sawgrass, at least they innovate, as opposed to all the cheap eastern companies, where all they do is copy._

_PS: Try using the brother printers, they seem to work with sublimation inks too_.

My aplogoy and I stand corrected - according to your previous post you are in fact not "barred" from selling Epsons you have been "blacklisted" by Epson. To seriously say no one knows the problem is almost as comical as calling Sawgrass "innovative". Is it innovative forcing an old out dated product that Sawgrass and every distributor knows has significant clogging issues onto the desktop market? They can only do this because they have eliminated competition. Innovation comes from competition - that is why we are a world power. Without competition you have little technological advances and outrageous pricing - sound familar? Why is the ink quality and pricing so much better in the wide format market - simple COMPETITION.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> So is there some non-disclosure agreement not to inform us the users of what the issue is or was ? And since you say its been fixed I assume that its a issue from mods to the printer or the carts that caused this issue and therefore ANY GX-7000 that fails with this issue should be replaced since it is the fault of someone else and not us the buyer.
> 
> Dave you've come on here and tried to and probably have helped alot of users with this issue and don't mean to give you the brunt of the anger (sad that no other distributor has come on here to lend a hand ) but the fact that facts aren't being release just adds to the conspiracy and will givesON LINE JERSEYS more rant anger  (joke)
> 
> Mark


Good one! We in business can learn from the past mistakes of politicians. The truth very seldoms gets you in trouble as people are understanding. It is the silence and lack of respect for the inteligence of those they serve that comes back to bite them in the hind quarters. Conspiracy theories are fueled by silence.


----------



## FLPrint (Feb 10, 2011)

Conde_David said:


> The issued has been fixed.
> I may be able to help get the printer
> replaced. You can contact me.


After communicating numerous times the last e-mail I received on this from David was 1/24 and the message was "I'm working on it". Today after e-mailing him regarding this post the offer is a discount on the purchase of a new printer and more free ink. Now I am not ungrateful but how could I possible go to the owner of our company and say "buy another Ricoh". When you google Ricoh 7000 problems you come across a number of horrid stories-people who have had problems with more than a single unit. And I doubt that a very high percentage take the time post their stories. It's like hitting yourself over the head with a hammer!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

In short, an issue was found between
the Sawgrass ink and the Ricoh print head technology.

Sawgrass worked with Ricoh the find the
source of the issue and then to correct the
issue.

The information learned will help now and
will help Ricoh with future printers improve
reliability.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

And what do us pre figured out what was wrong owners do ? Convert back to oem pigment ink to keep the units from dying ?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The printer did not change.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> In short, an issue was found between
> the Sawgrass ink and the Ricoh print head technology.
> 
> Sawgrass worked with Ricoh the find the
> ...


For those of us that experienced the inconvenience of this mess and especially for those that lost money onj this I believe we all deserve more than a token printers will improve in the future statement. 

I believe a few questions should be answered including.

1. Was the printer modified in any way by anyone before sold as a dye sublimation printer? Why as posted, do the original cratridges not fit in the printer?

2. Are you saying a company the size of Ricoh is changing their printhead technology to accomodate a few dye sub sales? Makes little sense as a company the size of Ricoh can not simply change the technology of their print heads in a matter of days, weeks, or even months.

3. Is there a fix for those that have been victims of an experiment gone bad?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> The printer did not change.


Understand but what is going to keep the ones that haven't died from dying ?
Are you saying when I order new ink carts I won't have to worry about it ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> For those of us that experienced the inconvenience of this mess and especially for those that lost money onj this I believe we all deserve more than a token printers will improve in the future statement.
> 
> I believe a few questions should be answered including.
> 
> ...


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

"The printer was not modified in any way, and the original cartridges fit fine in the printer - whoever says they don't is mistaken."
John, maybe I have a differant version of the printer but the only way to get a OEM cart to fit in my dead GX7000 would be to take a mallett and slam it in. The design on the OEM cart compared to a SG cart have a differant case design, I am not sure if that makes a differance but it was just my observation and what brought me to believe the cartridge slot was modified to fit the SG designed cartridge.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

We get our GX7000's from Ricoh Europe and both the Sawgrass Carts and OEM carts fit fine in them. If I look at both carts, they look identical.

In fact when we get a warranty replacement printer back from Ricoh it's pre-loaded with OEM inks. We remove those carts, insert the Sawgrass carts and run an ink purge or two, and off we go.

I can't imagine that they would make a different printer for the USA market.

What is the number on the "OEM" carts you have ? The 1st 2 digits should be "09" for it to be a GX7000 cartridge.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

cornpopps said:


> "The printer was not modified in any way, and the original cartridges fit fine in the printer - whoever says they don't is mistaken."
> John, maybe I have a differant version of the printer but the only way to get a OEM cart to fit in my dead GX7000 would be to take a mallett and slam it in. The design on the OEM cart compared to a SG cart have a differant case design, I am not sure if that makes a differance but it was just my observation and what brought me to believe the cartridge slot was modified to fit the SG designed cartridge.


David Gross offered to send me the OEM inks if I decided to redo my gx-7000 printer back to a pigment printer so kinda makes me think that they didn't modify it.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You are correct, no modifications of any
kind are done to the printer.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> As for Sawgrass and their monopoly on the market, this is something only you, the citizens of the USA can do anything about. Your legislators make the laws, only with your vote (if you're lucky) do you stand a chance of changing things.
> Hell if I had developed a product, and I could make billions out of it, I would do the same.


There is one thing that works better in this country and in fact every country - our purchasing power. The old mighty dollar carries more weight than anything. 

It is almost comical if it was not for the financial losses many have suffered. The lack of sraightforward answers and honesty should be countered with ones right to chose where they purchase their products. It seems from the the very vague answers that this is another example of trying to drag a printer manufacturer into the blame game. I am sure the thought is - we did with Epsons now lets drag Ricoh into the blame game.

I find it interesting Ricoh distributors responding only seem to respond to a question if it favors their response. i.e "the printer was not modified"

We have been told the following:

*"Sawgrass worked with Ricoh the find the*
*source of the issue and then to correct the*
*issue."* What is the issue? Can we correct the issue on existing printers? 

Why is it so frigging hard to tell the truth? This continued smoke screen is same strategy many politicians use thinking we are all so stupid that in time if you keep them running in circles they will go away. Hopefully those that get tired in the search for the truth will keep this fiasco in mind when deciding where to make their next purchase. I know I will.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I was perhaps the first person to call and
ask Ricoh to investigate. 

It was a complex issue and Ricoh and Sawgrass
worked together to determine why the printers
were failing. Ricoh was very cooperative and
Helped Sawgrass to correct the issue.

I do not have a date of when Sawgrass corrected
the issue but I believe it was several months ago.

You are welcome to call me if you need additional
help.

I am trying to help folks effected by this issue.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> I was perhaps the first person to call and
> ask Ricoh to investigate.
> 
> It was a complex issue and Ricoh and Sawgrass
> ...


You must feel it is too complex for us simpletons to understand an explanation of the problem.

Being *honest *would be the biggest help to all of us effected by this issue. 

I as many others have appreciated your knowledge and assistance over the years but after you heavily promoted and profited from this printer the least one should expect is anwers and honesty. It has become clear you will not disclose the issue and one can only conclude it is out of fear of being held financially responsible. 

It is my personal conclusion you are part of the problem not the solution. My words fall on deaf ears so I will let my wallet speak for me.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am sorry you feel that way.

I can not tell you what I do not know.

What I can tell you is that I will do everyting
I can to help folks be successful.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

David
Those that haven't had a failure are the new modifications or whatever you want to call them that Sawgrass has or is doing gonna keep our printers from dying or are we still liable to fail at some time ?
That is what I want to know and maybe others too.

THanks
Mark


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, new installs over the last several months
will not fail.


For older installs, I believe that folks that use their
printer on a regular basis will not have the issue.

For PC folks, I recommend and use Harvey head cleaner
on my Ricoh and Epson printers. Do a test page every day.

Hope that helps.










My goal is to


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I find it interesting Ricoh distributors responding only seem to respond to a question if it favors their response. i.e "the printer was not modified"
> 
> We have been told the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jge said:


> On-line Jerseys said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting Ricoh distributors responding only seem to respond to a question if it favors their response. i.e "the printer was not modified"
> ...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I too am upset that we can't get info and definite answers about out of warranty units and all but.....

David might be a bigger business partner than JGE and therefore better access to more and better info.???? 
Since jge is overseas he might be taking to different people that have different levels of info. ??? (at least I thought he was overseas)

And Conde and JGE have been the only two distributors I have seen on here or other forums offering any info on these issues. I can't believe that no other vendor hasn't sold a printer that hasn't died. Has every dead printer been bought from Conde ??? Johnson Plastices has to be a big enough player to get answers too but I haven't heard a peep and hes been on here offering other advice and offers of help but nothing that I recall for this issue.
And Conde takes the heat cuz hes been on here offering assistance alone.

And while we all want to know the trurth most companies do not tell or give out that info, even when lawsuits are inviolved, non disclosures get signed.

Thing is tho have YOU taken the time with what info that has been presented here to contact Sawgrass ? Or about your beefs with their pricing and ink ? To get any info from them either for yourself or sister in law ( hope that was the right family member ) You've taken alot of shots at them in many different posts. And I am not saying you aren't right or have legitimate beefs about Sawgrass but if not going after the info yourself and taking shots at them is not the right thing to be doing.

If your going to ISS Orlando they won't be there but they will be next door at FEPSA booth 1707 it looks like. Why not confront them face to face. ? 
I hope to ask them while there. I wish tho I had more experience and knowledge in the sublimate business and all so I don't sound too naive or stupid or seen as just a crazy concerned pissed off low end consumer. And the worst of all get smoke blown up my rear end and go away thinking I got answers and find out later I got B.S'd.

I am not defending anyone or company either. 
I do hope we get all the info and maybe all those that have dead printers should look at legal action as its definately been put forward that there is and was a issue that needs to be fixed and for those that have been directly infected be reimburshed some how whether extend warranties or new printers or refunds and also for those of us that could be effected.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark,

I don't want to really get in the middle of this battle and I am certainly not trying to attack you, but I think your challenge is more with Sawgrass than any of their distributors. I know David pretty well (since I got into this industry in 2002) and he has a solid reputation for helping people - even ones that did not buy from his company. David is doing the best he can to make a potential bad situation better.

Like many things in this world, we all would like straight forward answers. Some times they just don't exist or we are talking to the wrong people. None of the distributors can really talk for Sawgrass and we all can pretty much assume that Sawgrass is not going to join in this conversation. So I don't really see the educational value in hammering people that did not manufacturer the ink or printer... but are doing their best to provide a high level of service. 

I think this post thread has some educational value to it as it has provided notice to people considering this printer to purchase the extended warranty. I understand the logic behind your belief that people should get a large format printer and explore a different ink set than what is sold to the desktop market. (By the way, Conde does sell large format printers.) But not everyone's business model will work with a printer that size. So there are plenty of options out there that have their own pros and cons.

I would just like to see this thread start to move in a positive direction. I have lost a ton of money in business and know exactly what it feels like. But I have gotten much less satisifaction or retribution back than what David is doing for many people on here. I hope I never make a bad business decision again... but I have to be realistic. I just try to learn from my mistakes.

Just my opinions and hopes for moving in a positive direction. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, three different Marks post in a row. Now I am confused. My reply was to On-line, but I think Freebird was thinking the same way I was.

Mark

P.S. Thankful we have usernames... too many people with the same name on this thread.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Wow, three different Marks post in a row. Now I am confused. My reply was to On-line, but I think Freebird was thinking the same way I was.
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S. Thankful we have usernames... too many people with the same name on this thread.


Wonder if we can get Rodney to give us a Mark discussion group


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

When we go buy a car and it has isues we deal with the dealer not the manufacturer. The manufacturer cares little about the individual consumer especially when the manufacture has a monoply - that is reality. You can't seriously think Sawgrass cares about my view or even the industrys view of their quality and pricing for the desktop market. They have fought every attempt at an open and fair market for a reason - so they do not have to care about what you or I think. 

Surely David has taken more heat then the other distributors and the others have taken the high road. On the flip side David and Conde have been the biggest supporters if this product thus bears the responsibility that goes with it. Every business, including ours, is responsible for what we sell. If I sell a set of jerseys and the color are bad do I tell them - sorry it was the ink guys fault you can call them and complain? I would be without a customer in two seconds flat.

The desktop market is so used to being abused and not having any choices that it has become the norm. 

If you would like to sweep this under the rug and move to a positive thread you are playing right into the hands of Sawgrass.

I will conclude my last post on this topic with this - 

The truth of what was wrong with this printer is aboslutely known by more people than Sawgrass - to think otherwise is niave.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

On-line Jerseys said:


> When we go buy a car and it has isues we deal with the dealer not the manufacturer.
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> * Till* there is a major recall. It was Toyota and Firestone etc that had to deal with those also. Also when there are minor recalls you are normall notified by the manuf of the car not the local dealer tho sometimes it may be the local dealer. And yes the local dealer repairs but then gets reimbursed by the manuf.
> ...


***************************************************************************
*What* does that have to do with anything. Hell the CEOs babysitter may know. The lawn crew may know. So what. ? What matters is what we as a paying using customer do. Doesn't matter who knows what till you slap them with a discovery motion and lawsuit. Look at the tobacco companies. They all knew. They did nothing. They lied. They enjoyed the fruits of those lies and now BANG. Million dollar suits. So let them stay quiet, cuz that doesn't matter. What matters is what WE do. How loud we are. 
For more see the happenings in Egypt. Quiet for so long and now they spoke up and changes are being made. 

I don't mean to attack you. Your ability in the wide format biz seems to be a great one that you have built. And in many posts you have helped many others And I am not on Sawgrasses or Condes side but only want whats fair,
but man I get so mad when people ***** and moan and whine but refuse to do anything about it. Even if you fail at achieving a change in them at least you did something positive and others may join in and as a group change can be achieved.

Good Luck
Mark #2


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is my contribution///

Sawgrass is sending replacement GX7000's (finally after months) 

BUT...

What is it that they want you to return? The $1200 Printer? Nope. Keep it. 

They want the cartridges back. Why is that??

THAT is where the problem lies. If you stick those old cartridges in the new printer they will kill the replacement printer too. 

My wild a$$ guess is that there is a manufacuring (or maybe even a firmware) defect with a batch of cartridges that created/caused an electrical problem that kills the printer board. 

It seems from posts here that dealers have received reassurances from Sawgrass that the problem is resolved and new cartridges do not have the same problem. 

I think we will see these "Dead GX7000" posts continue into the future for the next year or so while the bad cartridges are still in circulation. Low volume producers (The "I only printed 40pages in 8 months" guys) will still have the bad carts until they kill the printer, or they run out. 

I wish that Sawgrass would just do a real product recall and publish what the trouble was, and what date codes/lot numbers are affected by the defect... at least so we can avoid buying them. 

I would be curious to hear of Sawgrass has replaced any inventory in the channel to take the bad cartridges out of circulation. 

If this was baby food, or a Toyota, then the FTC may be interested in hearing about how Sawgrass has been handling this "down low" recall. 

I think I will write a letter and complain about the product defect and recommend an investigation:
https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/FTC_Wizard.aspx?Lang=en


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jiarby said:


> Here is my contribution///
> 
> Sawgrass is sending replacement GX7000's (finally after months)
> 
> ...


I, as you, actually believed it was in the cartridge as well as it is still hard to believe ink can fry a board. It makes sense as that is the only thing that can be replaced in a short amount. On the flip side distributors would be 100% aware it was the cartridges as they would have had stocked replaced, etc. We have been told point blank they do not know what was fixed. Also been told by distributors that existing printers should be run everyday which also tends one to think it is not the cartridges - you just have to decide who you blieve. GREAT LINK - THANK YOU!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

It is not the INK that is the problem, but the electrical connections built into the cartridge that cause the ink to fire. 

The only other thing that makes sense is maybe a waste tank sensor? BUT.. if there are no mods to the actual printer to accommodate the Sawgrass cartridges then what could Sawgrass do to correct a problem with that? Could a cartridge affect this? I don't think so, but a common symptom that people mention is that they were doing, or had just done a cleaning.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

_So be fair and see thru the hatred and contempt you have for both Conde and Sawgrass. I'd buy a jersey from Conde before you simply cuz I know if theres a issue they will help you I think would just ***** about it being a problem and do nothing. _


To the person who posted this garbage. I have been a customer of Conde's since we started three years ago with a little Epson 1900 and some cartridges. Over time as we grew we have purchased less as we moved away from Sawgrass. I just received my last order of large door mats from Conde last week. My contempt is for lack of full disclosure and the truth.

Most important I have grown this business from literally nothing three years ago to one of the top cut and sew shop in the country. We dominate the BMX market and operate at 100%. You never see us trolling in the dye sub threads nor in reference/referral thread looking for business. Why? Because we offer the best value in the industry and stand by everything we sell. We did not grow from nothing to a key player in three years by not having the best product and the best customer service in the industry. You can take shots at me all day long doesn't bother me in the least but take shots at the company I will respond.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I posted that. And I wasn't taking shots at you., I stated my opinion and how I felt about your posts and lack of integrity. Never said you nor your company was bad or anything. I just said I'd buy from them first as your posts show you to be more of a complainer than a solver. Tho I don't know you personally and unfortunately post are all we have to go on.

In many of your post you act as some dye sub god and maybe you are, I personally don't know. In one post you whined about me not just accepting your point of view. Well as I said in that one. Get over it. And in many post you have offered good advice tho most of your advice starts with Out Source it. 

Most of the garbage has been your attacks against a person and a company that MANY have respect for from your keyboard while doing nothing esle but ***** and complain. And its your right to do that but don't get all upset and whiney when someone doesn't agree with you or think you just did a Moses down the mountain with the almighty word.

And in the 3 years you made your company I was defending your right to ***** and whine from your keyboard while making no effort to change what you ***** and whine about.

So all I can say is Congrats on your company now be a man and take a stand or stop taking cheap cowardly shots without doing something about it.

Word out.
Mark


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> I posted that. And I wasn't taking shots at you., I stated my opinion and how I felt about your posts and lack of integrity. Never said you nor your company was bad or anything. I just said I'd buy from them first as your posts show you to be more of a complainer than a solver. Tho I don't know you personally and unfortunately post are all we have to go on.
> 
> In many of your post you act as some dye sub god and maybe you are, I personally don't know. In one post you whined about me not just accepting your point of view. Well as I said in that one. Get over it. And in many post you have offered good advice tho most of your advice starts with Out Source it.
> 
> ...


Sorry I "whined" about you and hurt your feelings. If you truly think I care what a person thinks of me that uses 12 year old like "*****" in his post your wrong. Now that I know the source I am good with it.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in Africa, so have no access to any Sawgrass technical people in the USA. I get my info from some of the European dealers, and some of the Australian ones, and the odd snippet from Sawgrass Europe - which is why we get contradictory statements.

I also suspect the ink, and possibly a manufacturing defect on some of the heads. Maybe the sublimation is more agressive than std inks on the coating (or nozzles) of the head, and on some printers the coating/nozzle is a bit thinner than the norm, and these are the ones giving a problem.

On the flip side though, it's new technology (from a sublimation point of view), and the amount of failures are very, very small, so we are quite honestly stumped. We put sublimation ink in a GX7000 in Feb 2010, ran 50 pages, and switched it off till October 2010. It's been running ever since, so if it's the ink, then why doesn't it do it all the time ? 

We've been using these printers, with standard Ricoh ink for some time, without this problem, but if it's the ink, or even something to do with the head technology,. it's highly unlikely that Sawgrass is going to admit to anything.

So your choices right now are an Epson with all of their associated issues, a Ricoh which might give you a problem, or get out of the sublimation business, before you give yourself a hernia.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Sorry I "whined" about you and hurt your feelings. If you truly think I care what a person thinks of me that uses 12 year old like "*****" in his post your wrong. Now that I know the source I am good with it.


You didn't whine about me you whined about whatever it is that you like to whine about. (in this case Conde/David Gross/Sawgrass) As you might not know the *** is put there by the board not me. So little minds don't get upset or offended.
Sound fimilar. I mean the little mind part ?!

Like I said sit there do nothing but type away at your keyboard and whine like a 12 yr old. Let the men of the world and ladies do all the tough and righteous stuff while you throw nerf darts at images of those you hate.

I'm done with this whine and dribble.If you. Got any more whines hit me with a pm or email. Unsubscribed from the thread got more useful things to do.


----------



## authentic01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> The issued has been fixed.
> I may be able to help get the printer
> replaced. You can contact me.


 
Sorry, the problem hasn't been fixed. I have a GX e3300n and when I went to turn on it shut off within seconds. Phoned sawgrass and like others they are willing to replace and give 2 new cartridges. No one has stated where the problem lies and it's certain they had a bad bunch in productivity because seems everyone was either in their warranty period or 1-2 months after. It sadden me because this does mess with one productivity and as Mark stated "Artanium" isn't the only option. Now this is the first I'd heard about the others so I'm looking for reviews and exactly where do you go to purchase. Also, someone stated you'll no longer need to use heat it would help to give us the name so we can do research as well.


----------



## authentic01 (Jan 26, 2010)

If they want you to sell their products then they should be able to tell you what's wrong. Then the problem as lie with the distributors if your customer are unhappy and see this is a steady problem then you should cancel your contract and move onto someone else with a better product.


----------



## authentic01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> I can appreciate your passion for Sawgrass and Ricoh but in the interest in fairness you should disclose you are a Ricoh distributor that in your own words has been barred from selling Epsons. To say that Sawgrass and distributors as yourself still do not know the cause of these failures is really naive and truly not realistic.
> 
> You have stated that Epsons clog and you are not using Sawgrass ink. My point has been and will always be the printer, regardless whether it is an Epson, Mutoh, Ricoh has NOTHING to do with head clogs. A printer is just a device to distribute ink. All of the brands using the same type of print head. I could care less if a printer is called an Epson, Mutoh, Ricoh etc. For people in the industry to continue to slam printers for head clogging truly does an injustice to everyone trying to learn and educate themselves. I have a circle of peers that use either J-Tech or Mimaki inks on a variety of printers and have zero head clogs. You can take those same printers and put Artainium ink or some cheap ink from China and surely you will get head cloggs. Very simply - place the blame where it belongs and that is with the ink not the brand of printer you own.


Seems that Sawgrass has a contract with Ricoh since they're not using the ink originally for the system they reached an agreement that Sawgrass will only handle this problem. Guessing it voids out the warranty that Ricoh has in essence makes since. But still overall Sawgrass isn't stating what the problem is I asked was it the ink. What happens if you go over your expired ink date? Was everyone over their installed or expired date?


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

I own a Ricoh too same issue, they replaced twice same issue, no more garanties on the printer lost my money


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I believe the issue was identified, fixed and
tested by Ricoh and Sawgrass.

Repeated failures are mostly due to loading
the second and third printers with the same
ink.

Make sure your carts have good dates.

This will not prevent all failures due to old
ink but it is a good start.

Best advice is to use your printer.


----------



## authentic01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> I believe the issue was identified, fixed and
> tested by Ricoh and Sawgrass.
> 
> Repeated failures are mostly due to loading
> ...


Sorry Dave, But right now there isn't any trust in Sawgrass relating to this issue. I just spoke with them and I asked was the problem with the ink; Sally indicated no it was a power surge issue. If the ink is expired it won't cause the printer to shut off after powered on the only thing you'll have nozzle problems or clogging issues.


----------



## authentic01 (Jan 26, 2010)

lalmeida said:


> I own a Ricoh too same issue, they replaced twice same issue, no more garanties on the printer lost my money


 
I know how you're feeling this was one of the questions asked am I guarantee with the refurbshied printer will I have the same issue. A course they stated no and only a small percentage is having this problem and they are sorry for this. Wow!! What is considered a small percentage for you not to sell junk that says alot about a company that continue to sell if Ricoh isn't willing to offer something else to customers dealing with this ongoing issue. And behold you're out your warranty period then you have to replace with another unit especially if you still have ink left. Ink isn't cheap!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

authentic01 said:


> Wow!! What is considered a small percentage for you not to sell junk that says alot about a company that continue to sell if Ricoh isn't willing to offer something else to customers dealing with this ongoing issue.


May sound like a broken record but it amazes me that the Sawgrass Cartel are still able to throw Ricohs name into the problem. It is simply deflecting the truth and clouding the picture. Ricoh has absolutely NOTHING to do with the issue. The same rings true to the myth that Epson printers clog. You cannot put poor quality ink into any printer and expect the manufacturer to back the printer. Using the old car analogy if you decide to put diesel gas in your car that was designed for standard gas it of course is going to have significant issues. Do you take the car back to the dealer and demand a new car because the engine seized? 

There are more feet shuffling on this issue than there is in a political debate . In both cases it is near impossible to hear the truth. 

Resolution to the problem cannot be obtained if we are all looking at the printer manufacturer for answers.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> I believe the issue was identified, fixed and
> tested by Ricoh and Sawgrass.
> 
> Repeated failures are mostly due to loading
> ...


David,

Enough posts have stated that SG does not even acknowledge a problem, so how can they have fixed it? Several have had multple printers go bad and not used the old inks at all.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138


----------



## babz (Dec 2, 2010)

mgparrish said:


> David,
> 
> Enough posts have stated that SG does not even acknowledge a problem, so how can they have fixed it? Several have had multple printers go bad and not used the old inks at all.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138


I've had 2 gx7000's go bad
but what option do we have


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

OK, so here I am at the end of this thread totally confused and completely pis--- off and checking my 7000 every day to see if it is still on. David, if the problem is the Sawgrass carts and has been addressed is there anyway to tell if I have the new and improved carts now? What if I reorder? How will I know if they are the new ones? Is it possible to put the OEM carts in and flush the Sawgrass out until we are sure the problem is fixed then go back?


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine has gone down and is about to be chucked in the bin with about £250 worth of leaking cartridges, this is bloody disgusting.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

There is some talk on another thread about ultrasonic cleaning and working again. Don't chunk the printer until it can be verified.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

OK I will search but it was fine till I put the last set of inks in and it cacked out shortly after.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I think a good working theory would be incompatibilities between 'old' and 'new' inks that cause a 'clot' that makes an abrupt clog when it hits the print heads. The Ricoh appears to be able to detect this. Under California law they MUST provide a service manual and they MUST provide service parts.

Now all we need is a registered California owner to make the demand for the manual and service parts list.

There should be PLENTY of these printers available for spare parts if it is not always a head clogging issue...

-James


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Sonic cleaning wont work IMHO


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

See post # 291

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123-20.html#post1001739

-James


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

So why hasnt he came back and told us all how to do it?


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

When my machine started playing up I managed to do a head test before I did a clean and the head test showed perfect which is why I dont believe its clogged heads causing this. If it was surely Ricoh would have a solution, I think the poster is having a wind up sorry.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps Dizzy is a high ranking officer of the Sawgrass cartel and is sympathetic to the plight of the desk top sublimator so he or she leaked the information without any regard to his or her safety for the good of mankind.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

OR perhaps the only info he could give you is "remove the head, clean it in an ultrasonic bath then put it back on the printer". Since the printer is supposed to be ruined already the risk does not really seem that great 

-James


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps your right James. We are still trying to decode the Dizzy message from here. Meanwhile why doesn't someone with a dead Ricoh say,hey, mines dead, nothing to loose and give it a try.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had the 7000 since it came out..so far so good....I was told that there is no replaceable parts on the 7000...has anyone else been told that?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Charles,

That is illegal in California for an electronic device. As far as I know they must supply a service manual and service parts, unless of course the entire printer is completely encased in epoxy and couldn't possibly ever be disassembled...

Want to have a look and see if that is the case?

It might be reasonable to make an unserviceable $99 printer (But the Epson 1100 IS serviceable) BUT an unserviceable $1200 printer. Seems like a consumer products complaint may be in order.

-James


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I have had the 7000 since it came out..so far so good....I was told that there is no replaceable parts on the 7000...has anyone else been told that?


Ricoh came out and replaced one of the metal bars that helps hold the paper down as it passes through. To many sheets got caught and snapped it off.
The tech that was out here had never even seen this model printer before at that time. To get to it he basically had to tear down the printer it looked like to get to it. So parts are replacable, which parts aren't tho might be a different story.

Mark


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I have 2 dead 3300s and I have an ultrosonic cleaning system BUT I wouldn't know where to begin the tear-apart process. I'll see if I can get my husband interested.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

That would be great. It would be nice if Dizzy could chime in with some pointers but since we haven't heard from him lately we must assume the cartel has silenced him. Take pictures. It's easier to put things back if you know where they go. If you run across a problem post it here. I'm sure with everyone's help we can figure it out.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I tore it apart. Pretty straightforward. But cleaning the heads now doesn't make sense. The thing won't power up...there's an electrical issue. Maybe a clog shorted it out? Would air in the ink lines make a difference? I was told many months ago that this is a bad motherboard. I snatched the numbers off the board and hit the internet. Nothing. 

I'm crying uncle, scooping it up, and headed to the dumpster. I'll take pictures first. If anyone wants to see anything in particular, shout it out and I'll see what I can do. But do it fast ... to the dumpster I go tomorrow. So wasteful.

http://support.ricoh.com/bb_v1oi/pub_e/oi/0001035/0001035526/VM0008650A_02/M0008650A_en.pdf


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't throw it away yet. You can get a service manual from ManualsParadise.com. I just ordered one for the 7000. Haven't downloaded it yet. I'll let you know if it's informative. Did you clean the heads, lines and reinstall. Then try to start up? Don't know if I would try it with the old ink.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

American logoZ you sound stressed. Don't be. We are just doing what Dizzy said worked for him. Clean everything put it back together and if it won't work you have lost nothing. Put it back in the closet. Perhaps someday. The manual is a 285 page service manual for anyone who wants to know. Has alot of info. Doesn't say how to fix SIS. (Sawgrass Incompatibility Syndrome). Sorry


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone contacted RecycledParts.us for the motherboards? Since there seems to be a market for them perhaps they can help.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

If the reason they are all going down is the mainboard presumably all the scrapped ones will have knackered mainboards so whats the chance in finding a good one. No this sort of post like the ultrasonic cleaning one is just giving false hope to people where as they should be getting really angry now and doing something about it in the US I am sure there must be laws against this sort of thing out there. If there was an easy fix it would be in the public domain months ago I am of the opinion there is no fix and this is just stalling practices.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 x 3300's - one running as an invoice and quote printer, and one at home that my wife uses for her fine art printing - both using std Ricoh inks (not sublimation). The invoice printer has done 18,000 prints - with zero issues, but the fine art printer, has done less than 2,000 prints in full colour onto glossy paper, and is starting to have issues. 
Sometimes during a print run, it will make a loud bang (like it's been dropped) and switch off. When you switch it on, it continues to print - very, very odd.

Then on the sublimation side, I've noticed that since Sawgrass changed their ink formulation, problems with printers have come reduced to practically nothing. Where problems still exist is where the 2 different ink formulations are mixed, or where customers use 1 set of cartridges over a year (so hardly ever print).

I've tried to buy parts for the printers from Ricoh, and the mainboard alone costs more than a new printer...................


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

jge said:


> I've noticed that since Sawgrass changed their ink formulation, problems with printers have come reduced to practically nothing. Where problems still exist is where the 2 different ink formulations are mixed, or where customers use 1 set of cartridges over a year (so hardly ever print).


When did SG change their ink formulation? Did they change for the 3300 AND the 7000? How would the ink forumlations become "mixed"? Customers using 1 set of cartridges for over a year means expired inks - is this the problem that's being questioned on here when folks in the know speak about expired ink use? On the 3300 you cannot leave it turned on with the same ink carts for over a year...the auto maintenance will go through a complete set of carts in far less than a year.

Interesting comments. I hope you can help me understand them better.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

The inks were changed towards the end of last year from what I recall - at the behest of Ricoh from what I was told - something about less ions in the ink if that means anything.

Anyone using old ink would still have that ink in their when replacing carts until the old ink in the pipes was used up. People using expired inks (at least the ones I've seen), have always been leaving the printer off, and only switching it on when they want to print.

The inks you guys get in the States seem to have expiry dates on them, but the inks in Europe don't have that expiry sticker, so it's hard to tell the customer that they're using expired inks.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Because its the UK, the dumping ground for every company in the world to get rid of their shoddy products. No wonder they call it Tresure Island.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jge said:


> The inks were changed towards the end of last year from what I recall - at the behest of Ricoh from what I was told - something about less ions in the ink if that means anything.
> 
> Anyone using old ink would still have that ink in their when replacing carts until the old ink in the pipes was used up. People using expired inks (at least the ones I've seen), have always been leaving the printer off, and only switching it on when they want to print.
> 
> The inks you guys get in the States seem to have expiry dates on them, but the inks in Europe don't have that expiry sticker, so it's hard to tell the customer that they're using expired inks.


If this is correct would not most every ethical company send out a consumer alert to all their customers explaining the situation and suggest that maybe they should flush the printer and install the new formula ink? Here is where a lawsuit may be successful against Sawgrass and their distributors. They have known the problem for almost a year now and chosen to shuffle their feet all for the sake of profits and limiting their liability. Shame on all of them.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Bet they shipped all the old stock to good old blighty which is why may machine blew as soon as I fitted the new set of inks, this is seriously bad.


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

You are right Al. It was foolish to investigate Dizzies claim. We should always accept what we have been told. Man will never fly. The motorized buggy will never replace the horse. You can't build a DTG printer in your basement. I am with the government. I am here to help. Oh yea...windows 7 is going to be the best.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

So why hasnt Dizzy came back with details or does he/she want to keep it all to themselves??


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know. My problem with the whole thing is how does bad ink ruin a motherboard? Isn't there sensors to detect problems and shut down before imploding? Seems to me it detects a problem and is shutting off. If everyone said it ruins the print head then ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

I havent opened the machine does the ink pour over the main board prehaps. I take your point though and am struggling to get my head around it, the trouble is no one is prepared to tell us the truth here, we have a program over here called Watchdog on the BBC and I do work for them just maybe I will take it up with them.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Big Al said:


> I take your point though and am struggling to get my head around it, the trouble is no one is prepared to tell us the truth here


Exactly and as with most things like this it is not the truth that hurts a person or company but the never ending cover up. 

It is only because of this forum that Sawgrass and the Cartel that the problem has surfaced. How many unsuspecting people have bought Ricohs with Sawgrass ink not having a clue of the issues? These people have total disregard to the consumer in favor of profits.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep and do you know what? I am not going to dump my machine just yet incase someone does take these people to task then I will join the clue. But like other irresponsible companies in the past (some banks for example) chances are they will cut and run.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

In the 3300 the ink is nowhere near the motherboard. Ink is in front with lines running right behind it to the print heads. Motherboard is on top - very back. If all the ink in every cart dripped out it would not come close to the board. But that doesn't mean that it wouldn't get all over a connector and trip something or short something out...


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

Did everyone get a replacement printer when thier gx 7000 stopped working and was no longer under warranty?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

American logoZ said:


> In the 3300 the ink is nowhere near the motherboard. Ink is in front with lines running right behind it to the print heads. Motherboard is on top - very back. If all the ink in every cart dripped out it would not come close to the board. But that doesn't mean that it wouldn't get all over a connector and trip something or short something out...


Conde told me same thing about the GX-7000. When I found two ink carts leaking I freaked out thinking they might fubar the motherboard but David Gross told me the motherboard is up top and out of the way.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Ink doesn't leak onto the motherboard. Ink from a damaged head leaks onto the head electronics, shorts them out and leads to the motherboard blowing. Personally I think it's a stupid design. As for the comments about the Cartel, distributors come in for a lot of abuse, but they're in the same boat as the customer - in fact they're worse off as they have to bear the brunt of customer abuse. Sawgrass doesn't tell them anything either, and there's a limit to the amount of noise they can make as they are dependant on Sawgrass for their livelyhood so they are held by the short and curlies.

Ricoh from what little interaction I have had with them, have no clue on how to repair the printers they sell, and only replace parts, which cost more than the printer. I tried to buy a head for a GX7000. Ricoh had no stock, had never held stock, and told me I should just buy another printer, and use it's head.

The only ones who can do anything about this are USA end-users. I always thought you guys had all these amazing laws and democracy, but it seems from these forums, that the US consumer is powerless against corporate America.

If you want change - you are the only ones who can make a difference.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

jge said:


> Ink doesn't leak onto the motherboard. Ink from a damaged head leaks onto the head electronics, shorts them out and leads to the motherboard blowing. Personally I think it's a stupid design. As for the comments about the Cartel, distributors come in for a lot of abuse, but they're in the same boat as the customer - in fact they're worse off as they have to bear the brunt of customer abuse. Sawgrass doesn't tell them anything either, and there's a limit to the amount of noise they can make as they are dependant on Sawgrass for their livelyhood so they are held by the short and curlies.
> 
> Ricoh from what little interaction I have had with them, have no clue on how to repair the printers they sell, and only replace parts, which cost more than the printer. I tried to buy a head for a GX7000. Ricoh had no stock, had never held stock, and told me I should just buy another printer, and use it's head.
> 
> ...


Why are we the only ones. Call your embassy or ambassador and complain that a good ol Japanese and American company ripped you off. Start a boycott of Ricoh and SG products. . Band your fellow country men together in protest. Take to the streets. Occupy. 
You can do more. You can do it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The cartel/distributors are in the same boat as customers but worse? You cannot be serious about this comment?

The cartel has for over a year willing sold this solution to how many customers knowing there is an ink issue? How many times have they ever mentioned this problem to a potential customer looking for a printer and ink? It is like you selling a t-shirts that you have known for a year are falling apart but decide to continue selling them anyways? Would you continue selling a faulty product to your customers for a year? I doubt you or anyone on this forum would yet that is exactly what has happened with Sawgras and thier Cartel memebers.


Ricoh and Epson do NOT sell dye sublimation printers. They work perfectly fine or their intended use. In fact Epsons work perfectly fine when using quality dye sub ink. 

You are kidding yourself if you think the distributors do not know what is/was wrong with the Sawgrass gel ink/cartridges that have caused this mess. The issue is none of them want to open the door to possible litigation. They have kept everyone in the dark and continued to shuffle their feet on the topic knowing that in time it will all fade away.


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

"


Riderz Ready said:


> The cartel/distributors are in the same boat as customers but worse? You cannot be serious about this comment?
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you think the distributors do not know what is/was wrong with the Sawgrass gel ink/cartridges that have caused this mess"
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jge said:


> Actually you're wrong with this statement. I am personal friends with a number of distributors around the world, and they've all been telling me (off the record) that they were NOT kept in the loop by Sawgrass. They were all coming up with their own theories, and piecing together information from a rumour here, a slipped word there, and so on. The distributors have nothing else they can legally sell. They either give out the story Sawgrass does, or they close up shop. They are not the baddies here, no matter what you may think. If they could purchase from a different supplier I'm sure they would.
> 
> Ricoh offices in the rest of the world are also in the dark about the exact cause of the problem - apparently Ricoh Japan doesn't communicate with Ricoh in the rest of the world either and even Ricoh offices don't have circuit diagrams for these printers (and Japan doesn't answer requests for them). I managed to get a copy of the Ricoh workshop manual, but there's a ton of stuff that's not included in the manuals (like how to replace heads, logic & circuit diagrams etc).


First, you are probably correct about some small distributors outside the states but I would guess that there are a couple master distributors, that also have expertise in this area, that know exactly what is wrong right here in the USA.

Second, what have all these distributors been selling for 10+ years before they started selling a Ricoh solution? They seemed to not only stay in business without a faulty Ricoh system but actually flourished without the Ricoh system. I would guess there is no coincidence that the Ricoh solution started to come on line as the patent dates for Epson are on the horizon to expire. 

Third, Ricoh cares little if anything about this issue. It is not their issue it is Sawgrasses issues. You seriously think they are going to remanufacture an entire printer for a few dye sublimation sales? Sawgrass and their cartel members have for years gotten away with blaming Epsons for the clogging issues when without question it is an ink issue. Clogging Issues = Ink Issues. There is NO dispute to that issue. They stood up on their soap boxes and shouted to the dye sub world that they had a solution, an expensive solution, that would allow casual users to enjoy dye sublimation without all the clogging issues of Epsons. OOOOOOPS - now we here that really is not the case at all.

Fourth - So you are saying it is ok to sell faulty products to customers if the reason you do it is to stay in business? Surely would not put you on the top of the list to buy things from.

The desktop market is inbetween a rock and a hard place until the patents expire - then there will be a free for all scramble that will be fun to watch.


----------



## LeaveUInStitches (Dec 31, 2011)

All I have to say is W-O-W. I read every post. Rioch printers scare me. I'm new and was considering the GX7000. After reading every post. It's not likley my money is going there.
Thanks


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

When do those Epson patents expire ? 

What I love about the Ricoh is that they don't block like the Epson's, but when they die they cost a bomb to repair.

I tried using sublimation inks in a brother printer - that worked, but without colour profiles (and without the skill to make them) I didn't pursue it.


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

Leaveuinstitches..... dont waste your money on gx7000 i did ....!!!!


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

My GX7000 was replaced with an GXe3300 and 4 cartridges for free. If I wanted another GX7000 I had to pay almost $600 for it. I was out of warranty and the printer did last 3 years without any problems.

Only downside is that I can not print my own sub shirts on a whim anymore and need to order them (that part sucks!!).

Frank


----------



## davej1956 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sawgrass didn't do S&*% for me. In fact they told me that everyone who says that SG replaced there printer, or helped get it fixed, or upgraded there printer for a reduced cost was spreading rumors and lying to everyone. So I guess you are ether telling us an untruth or they are. Hum... Who to believe? The big company who uses customers as lab rats or you, someone with nothing to gain or loose form telling your story. SG told me today that it isn't there problem. 



I have a 3300 that died a few months back. Was told SG would help in some way to get the printer replaced/repaired. Today I was told that they do not help and that there ink is not at fault. They actually told me Ricoh would have honored the warranty if it had happened in the fires year, just one issue, using any ink other than Ricoh in the printer voids the warranty. 

I am thinking we all need to get together and start a class action law suit against SG. I am contacting the US Consumer Products Division today about this and would ask that all others that have issues with SG ink in any printer do the same. 

We have a lot of issues with SG like for instance, we found out after the fact that they had told users not to use outdated cartridges (which we didn't) and to remove cartridges when they go out of date. They also say don't remove the cartridges until empty, guess were the date is? You have to remove the cartridge to get the date. 

It seams to me that they are using us as there test lab. Why invest in testing when you let the users purchase the equipment and buy your products and see if anything goes wrong. I don’t know about you all but I don't like spending my hard earned money to do the testing for a big company. 

Anyway I would like to see what they say if a class action suit is filed or the government tells them to stop selling untested products. 

I am out of the dye sub business until I can find another supplier and reliable equipment.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

What is the name of the person who talked to ?
When my GX-7000 died I was offered two inks and print services for 90 days.
Printer wise they did nothing.
David Gross on the other hand went above the call of duty and helped me out.

It does suck that there are issues and from my info gathering SG does as little as possible and as cheaply as they can for the user. You have David Gross of Conde who from what I can gather both from reading the sad tells of others and my own experience goes out of his way to right some of these wrongs.

I don't believe SG cares what this malfunction that is happening is or does to small mom and pop and home business people who spend their small savings in hopes of providing a better life. Sure we aren't the 100000 sq ft shops some of the others are or use the 10K + wide formats but we still put our hard earned money out there on this product and to have this happen and then spit on and ignored by SG is definitely not right.

I know maybe its a small percentage but guess what that just doesn't matter.
Its a issue and needs to be taken care, which supposedly it has but does not seem to be but again we are only hearing of the ones dying not the ones printing just fine. For those of us that has suffered the loss due to SG incompetence in design and manufacturing of the carts we do need to be taken care of and treated with some respect and concern for.

You get something going, count me in.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> What is the name of the person who talked to ?
> When my GX-7000 died I was offered two inks and print services for 90 days.
> Printer wise they did nothing.
> David Gross on the other hand went above the call of duty and helped me out.
> ...


I may be wrong but I believe that for distributors you and the entire desktop market is where all their real money comes from. As people move from desktop to wide format they have so many options and I would guess a large percent move on to other vendors that provide significant cost reductions. For us, our cost is now 40% less on a jersey than it was even 2 years ago just by sourcing.

Not sure why you dismiss the responsibility of the distributors that continued to sell these things knowing there were significant issues. Like a car dealer selling a car they know is faulty than offering a discount on a replacement when it goes bad?

I would not under estimate the power you have as a desktop user.


----------



## davej1956 (Dec 20, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> I may be wrong but I believe that for distributors you and the entire desktop market is where all their real money comes from. As people move from desktop to wide format they have so many options and I would guess a large percent move on to other vendors that provide significant cost reductions. For us, our cost is now 40% less on a jersey than it was even 2 years ago just by sourcing.
> 
> Not sure why you dismiss the responsibility of the distributors that continued to sell these things knowing there were significant issues. Like a car dealer selling a car they know is faulty than offering a discount on a replacement when it goes bad?
> 
> I would not under estimate the power you have as a desktop user.


 You are likely correct. I would like to see a class action law suit against SG and Ricoh on this issue, but thinking about it today I may try what the woman did with Honda last month. She didn't look to take them for a huge amount of money, she sued in small claims court and won. 

I wonder if SG and Ricoh would send anyone to answer a small claims court case in a small town in Arkansas or if I would win because they didn't answer the summons. Think I will try it. It only cost $50 to file which is less than the cost of one of the cartridges they sell us to test for them. 

Maybe all us desktop users should file small clams cases against them. I bet they would sit up and pay attention then.


----------



## JATAJAT (May 16, 2007)

I hope something develop in our favor soon. I'm tire of these large paper weights sitting in my office broken. My GX7000 first started out with ink error codes 990 / 993 before finally just shuting off on it on after a brief seconds of actively.

Conde couldn't help me and Ricoh wanted to charge me $400 dollars for onsite services because the printer was slightly a year old. So a year has passed since my last visited on this subject and nothing new has developed.

This is the kind of mess that ended my sublimation business and moved me towards working with vinyl. Also, I heard certain color laser printers work great with the new transfer papers on the market. Hints: Probably why Conde has a color laser model available for purchase.

Sad I was good if I had a 100 sheets processed by this printer before it became a door stopper. A $900.00 paper weight.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

I had to laugh, I am a member of linked in large forum printing blog and sawgrass just made a post annoucing they had launched UV ink for large format printers. I asked will that also ruin my large format machine now you have ruined several of my desktops!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

jge said:


> But hold onto your hats, there's a new technology coming, which will seriously dent the desktop sublimation market - it's a technology which can be used to print on ANY non-porous or semi-porous substrate, and since it uses no heat, you can print plastic items as well. Best of all you can print on uncoated products.
> Right now halftones are not as good as sublimation, but corporate logos are far better (colours are more solid).
> I've just installed my unit, and it seriously increases the amount of items I can decorate - I am no longer limited to buying precoated sublimation blanks.


SO what ever happened to this new technology that was being touted ? DId I miss the coming out or has it not come to market yet ?


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately with new technology there's always lots of promise, but some unforseen hiccups.

In this case, there are two hiccups.

1. As this system uses a laser printer, there is some dot gain, so whilst logos come out beautifully, skin tones are not as photorealistic as sublimation.

2. There are chemicals which need to be sprayed. These chemicals are similar to those used in the pad printing industry, but at only 10% of the strength.

For more info on this process, search youtube for the uprint transfer printing system.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

You seem to know a lot about the Ricoh GX 7000. I have one that I purchased from Conde a little over a year ago. I use it a few times a month...only have used 3 packs of paper since I bought it. 
What I am dealing with now is the Cyan showed that it needed replaced and the others were about half full. When the Cyan came in and we replaced it then the black said it needed replaced. We called Conde who sent us to Ricoh and then they sent us to Sawgrass. Sawgrass said the contact may be bad so they sent us a new Cyan. That didn't work so I ordered on of each color and replaced them all...it is still telling me that the Cyan and black are empty and need replaced.

What could be causing this? I can't afford to pay over $100 an hour to have it serviced. I don't do that much with this to begin with. 

Any suggestions would helpful.
Thanks,
Missy

Also, I have 2 small orders. If you would be willing to print some transfers and mail them to me please call me today. 304-753-4114


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Call me please. 800.826.6332 ext 202


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It appears to be a capping station issues 
Our videos on cleaning the capping station
may help. Conde Sublimation - YouTube search for capping.


----------



## babz (Dec 2, 2010)

wedgees said:


> You seem to know a lot about the Ricoh GX 7000. I have one that I purchased from Conde a little over a year ago. I use it a few times a month...only have used 3 packs of paper since I bought it.
> What I am dealing with now is the Cyan showed that it needed replaced and the others were about half full. When the Cyan came in and we replaced it then the black said it needed replaced. We called Conde who sent us to Ricoh and then they sent us to Sawgrass. Sawgrass said the contact may be bad so they sent us a new Cyan. That didn't work so I ordered on of each color and replaced them all...it is still telling me that the Cyan and black are empty and need replaced.
> 
> What could be causing this? I can't afford to pay over $100 an hour to have it serviced. I don't do that much with this to begin with.
> ...



Call Mike @ ACP Technologies or ACP Technologies Sublimation Solutions - inks, printers, blanks 
They can help you with the Ricoh and they will also print whatever you need. I went through 3 7000's and threw my last one in the garbage about a month ago.

Nick


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

I know that this is an old thread but does anyone know if this issue exists with the newer Ricoh printers (SG 7100)? Our 2nd GX7000 just died...


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We did not have any of the 7700's which replaced the 7000's die, and now with the 7100's which replaced the 7700's we have not had any die. The 7700's have been out in the field long term, and the 7100's have been around a little less than a year.


----------

